# Pasta question



## lily17

I sometimes have problems after I eat Italian food and I'm assuming it's the oil/grease in the sauce. I know that pasta is recommended for people with IBS, but what do you guys put on the pasta if sauce is a trigger?


----------



## Kathleen M.

Moved to a forum where people can reply.Do not post questions in the "Living With IBS" section of the board. It is for people's stories and no one can reply to them.


----------



## IBD/IBS Author

It's weird but I find that if I make my own tomato sauce I can eat it, but I can't tolerate any other sauces. I use only olive oil, garlic, and fresh cu-up tomatoes. I saute it on a low simmer for about 15 minutes and put it on pasta.Or, you can just dress pasta with olive oil, garlic, and parsley.Make a pesto sauce - basil, parsley, pine nuts, and olive oil combined in a food processor - mix with noodles. I even make "cream" sauces without the cream, I use soy milk instead.Good luck,Elizabeth


----------



## Kathleen M.

I do think for some people the high fructose corn syrup or other additives in canned/bottled pasta sauces can be a problem.Making it from scratch you can control what goes in it.K.


----------



## Jessicaa78

The human body was not designed to eat grains. It was designed to eat things nautally (and I mean really naturally) occuring in nautre. Fruits and vegatables and occasionally lean meats. All of this processed man-made food, including pasta, does not pass through the colon easily. This is because pasta and other grain products (bread) do not have enzymes that break it down as easily as say an apple does. Pasta is not water rich nor does it have sufficient fiber. For this reason, I would avoid grains if you have ibs.


----------



## 13931

lily17 said:


> I sometimes have problems after I eat Italian food and I'm assuming it's the oil/grease in the sauce. I know that pasta is recommended for people with IBS, but what do you guys put on the pasta if sauce is a trigger?


It may not be the oil. It may be the wheat. Unlike what many people on this forum experience, I do not have trouble with fats. I use only butter, olive oil or coconut oil and they don't bother me at all, but add in some wheat and I'm a goner. Wheat makes my daughter sick too. We are both probably gluten intolerant, as are a lot of other people. It also may be the sugar in the restaurant sauce. When you start asking questions in restaurants about what's in their foods, it is amazing how often sugar is an ingredient. You even have to be careful of oil and vinegar salad dressings which may contain added sugar. If you haven't cooked the food yourself, you cannot be sure what you are really eating. Asking questions before you order is always a good ideaJean


----------



## TexasMom

If you find you have problems with wheat, you can try rice pasta, or there is corn/quinoa pasta too, although it's a little bit chewy and I don't like the corn/quinoa as well. There is spelt and kamut pasta but these contain gluten, which is fine for some, and not so fine with others. Susan


----------



## EarnestAccord

Yeh isn't funny how we're all different. I'm right now coming out of a pretty horrific two months. Lots of bloating, gas and discomfort. I've been living on pretty basic starches and it seems to have calmed things down. Pasta with just butter or pesto on it is a dinner staple right now. Tonight I had Polenta (it's from scratch, only chicken stock and olive oil) and all seems to be relatively calm. Breakfast is usualy just a grilled fruit serving (banana's are my safest) and a startch say oatmeal, pancake...yada, yada. So I'm eating a pretty monocromatic diet right now but I feel better so all the theories and sugestions come down to finding what works for you. Because I don't know about you but I'd rather deal with the consequences of eating a unbalanced diet then the day to day symptoms of my guts.Oh I'm sorry the original point of me posting on your thread was that I work at an Italian Rest. and the pasta sauce here is made with very few whole tomatos. The majority of the sauce is comprised of tomato sauce and tomato paste. As mentioned above, yes there's quite a bit of corn syrup in those products and the ending product is quite acidic and potent. There's a reason that tomato sauces go so well with pasta. They balance each other out. Extremely bland and flavorless combined with the highly flavorfull will result in a balanced flavor. Tomato sauce is my arch enemy.


----------

